# Anyone having this issue? I have a ride where I got a tip, but wasnt paid for ride itself. Weird glitch?



## yuchangyu111 (Mar 2, 2018)

Worked Sat night. Had 2 rides I was not paid for. 1 didn't show up at all. I screenshooted the other ride and is it below.

I have already sent Uber Support a message about it. Not really stressing bc I know Uber does glitch sometimes and it takes time to show up but anyone else experience this last night?


----------



## Movieman22 (Aug 28, 2019)

Doing uber eats again. Month ago very few tips. Now regular tips, but something weird. Unusual amounts, show up couple days later, or while I'm driving. 
As there are many drivers who say "shady" I feel like there is manipulation. Off and on "rewards" to keep us delivering. Slashed rates from year ago, rarely boosts anymore - so is U playing with extra money and making it seem like grateful cust. tipping?


----------



## Uberdriver914 (Jun 15, 2019)

The app has been glitching crazy the last week and a half. Monitor everything !


----------

